# Skipooterky - Bike Tour on Klondike Highway



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky
Bike Tour on Klondike Highway



http://talkbudgies.com/contests/312946-find-snickers-contest.html
​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They are on the snicker's highway, and I can find no klondike bars either...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are taking a break from bike riding and are about to have their chocolaty snack before getting back on the road! Maybe next year they will join Budget, Fifo and Blue on the "Tour de France"!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys love your riding weekend... With all of the sight seeing it is now time for a snickers brake... But Indi would love to see you guys wear black leather gear when you are riding next time..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Scooter, love, I know you're anxious to eat your hundreds of Snickers bars you're sure to have brought with you  but your bike is in the middle of the road, do you want a big truck to trample it? :nono: 

With so many Snickers bars you may have to backtrack a few hundred miles to make sure you didn't drop any along the way :laughing: 


I'm sure they'd beat any die-hard bikers over here in Colorado where anyone who's anyone bikes everywhere! :laugh:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Taking in the scenery, I am very happy to see they do have the essentials, Snickers in the backpack and helmets! YES come to the TOUR next year boys!!!:jumping::cup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



They are on the snicker's highway, and I can find no klondike bars either...

Click to expand...

 What would you do for a Klondike Bar! :laughing1:



aluz said:



I see the boys are taking a break from bike riding and are about to have their chocolaty snack before getting back on the road! Maybe next year they will join Budget, Fifo and Blue on the "Tour de France"! 

Click to expand...

 Budget, Fifo and Blue are much more disciplined in their approach to riding than are Skipooterky. Cathy's boys don't take multiple sight-seeing and Snicker's breaks. 



LynandIndigo said:



You guys love your riding weekend... With all of the sight seeing it is now time for a snickers brake... But Indi would love to see you guys wear black leather gear when you are riding next time..

Click to expand...

 Skipooterky only wear black leather when they are riding their motorcycle. 



StarlingWings said:



Scooter, love, I know you're anxious to eat your hundreds of Snickers bars you're sure to have brought with you  but your bike is in the middle of the road, do you want a big truck to trample it? :nono:

With so many Snickers bars you may have to backtrack a few hundred miles to make sure you didn't drop any along the way :laughing:

I'm sure they'd beat any die-hard bikers over here in Colorado where anyone who's anyone bikes everywhere! :laugh:

Click to expand...

Scooter thinks his bike is on the shoulder of the road, not in the middle and wants to remind you, "You're not YOU when you're hungry!" :laughing:



Pretty boy said:



Taking in the scenery, I am very happy to see they do have the essentials, Snickers in the backpack and helmets! YES come to the TOUR next year boys!!!:jumping::cup:

Click to expand...

Helmets, Snickers and Water! What more could they need, right? 

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Scooter thinks his bike is on the shoulder of the road, not in the middle and wants to remind you, "You're not YOU when you're hungry!" :laughing:*


*Scooter:*​


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: Scooter IS a bit of a Diva when he's hungry so that is quite appropriate!*


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

I see the boys are fueling up with their favorite snack before continuing on their journey! 

Nice to see them take the time to appreciate the sights, as well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JensBudgies said:



I see the boys are fueling up with their favorite snack before continuing on their journey! 

Nice to see them take the time to appreciate the sights, as well! 

Click to expand...

 The boys were going to leave the Snickers behind (and end the Find the Snickers portion of the contest) this week, 
but a few people wanted it to continue. 

Speaking of which...

This week's winner of the
Find the Snickers
is
Jonah (Randy)

Congratulations on your win, Randy.
Your karma points have been awarded. ​*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am a big fan of Disney comics,so I have to ask..is this the famous Klondike where Scrooge found his first gold and then became rich?? If this is the place and Skipooterky are visiting it,then this is HUGE!  what a trip..with treats like sneakers..now I am jealous!! oh,way to go Randy! Congrats!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



I am a big fan of Disney comics,so I have to ask..is this the famous Klondike where Scrooge found his first gold and then became rich?? If this is the place and Skipooterky are visiting it,then this is HUGE!  what a trip..with treats like sneakers..now I am jealous!! oh,way to go Randy! Congrats!

Click to expand...

 I do believe this is the famous Klondike where Scrooge found his first gold! :wow:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Find the Snickers
Answers


​*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Yet another scenic adventure for Skipooterky - way to go, boys!*


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure hope no hitchhiking is necessary- kind of hard without thumbs!

Mark


----------

